# Text message plan?



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

I currently have a Verizon unlimited text plan but reading on some forums there are people who don't use text message plans but still text through instant message apps. Is there an advantage to buying Verizon text plan?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

The advantage is you have your friends phone numbers.

everyone has a different service ie aim/icq/Hotmail/yahoo/Facebook makes it difficult and a pita to keep track and Hoping your friends have what you have or will get what you have.

Option 3 Google voice for free text SMS only, it doesn't support mms. Still a little bit of a pain. Have to have a new number to pass out, call your vzw line text the gvoice line.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply took a while to get one. Sorry if it was a stupid ? I will just keep what I have. Thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

